

So. I wrote a novel. And I published it. - alanfalcon
https://plus.google.com/113382908267935344043/posts/eVnSJ8tk638

======
alanfalcon
Also potentially interesting, I wrote a blog post about how I wrote the first
draft of the novel in about two weeks:
[http://www.syncingdreams.com/2012/06/dragon-master-post-
mort...](http://www.syncingdreams.com/2012/06/dragon-master-post-mortem-
part-1.html)

